# Underweight?



## Anna

My mother in law has had Rufus all day today and mentioned to my husband she thought he felt a bit skinny. 
Bad parents I know but we haven't had him weighed for ages. He is now 7 months and is 15inches tall. We just weighed him on our scales and he'd about 6,5kg. We are feeding him burns and follow the daily guidance. 
We will take him to the vets next week to get him weighed properly but do you think he is underweight? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anndante

Cockapoos do tend to be on the slender side. Used to be a bit worried about Polly as when her coat was wet she looked so thin.


----------



## Janev1000

He does sound light but then Biscuit must be a dumpling at over 10.5kg and only 12" tall! - although he is long in the body - but I can easily feel his ribs. My friend has a slim cavapoo and he is around 7kg and about 14" tall.


----------



## Nanci

Sami is 7 months and was weighed at the vets today and was 17 lbs. even and he stands 11.5 inches. He looks evenly distributed, very solid and certainly not skinny! Vet said he looked real good. Rufus seems fine to me?


----------



## wellerfeller

He does sound light but then a lot of juvenile poos stay on the light side for a while. Weller did. After about 18 months combined reasons of being neutered and maturing into a proper grown up has made him much more solid. He is 16" and around 12.5kg.
If he will happily eat more food then just increase the amount a little, you will see if he starts to put on weight after a couple of weeks or so. The packets are only a guide, Rufus may well need more than it says.


----------



## designsbyisis

Dexter is 6 months & weighed 8.5 last week


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## DONNA

I think he sounds a little on the light side ,just try increaseing his food in-take a little.
Do you think he would eat more? or is it a case that hes not bothered about food?
Remember hes still growing etc so needs more food while this is happening,on Buddys food at around 9 mths i started to give less food as the growing process starts to slow down


----------



## Anna

thank you for all your replies. 

He would definatly eat more and has become a greedy little monster, always around me when I am cooking. We will give him a bit more food each meal time and see how goes. He does get a lot of exercise and of course is still growing. 

I have to be honest my MIL's dogs have always been overweight so I was thinking she is just comparing him to hers. Then we weighed him and I started to think she is probably right. 

Thanks again 
Anna


----------



## Allytoe

We started off using the recommended amount of kibble but everyone who stroked her commented on how thin Amber was (I suppose they were shocked because with all the fluff they weren't expecting it) so together with the fact that she was always hungry we gradually increased the amount until we ended up feeding her 50% more than the recommended amount! It is only since she was spayed last month that she has really started to fill out. I asked the vet today (because my husband thought she was getting fat) and was told she is "just right" so now I need to start reducing the percentage so she stays "just right". 

I guess that's a long way round of saying the recommended amounts don't suit every dog. Amber is approx. 14.5"/15" and today weighed in at 8.750kg. At her 6 month check she was 6.45kg


----------



## Anna

Allytoe said:


> We started off using the recommended amount of kibble but everyone who stroked her commented on how thin Amber was (I suppose they were shocked because with all the fluff they weren't expecting it) so together with the fact that she was always hungry we gradually increased the amount until we ended up feeding her 50% more than the recommended amount! It is only since she was spayed last month that she has really started to fill out. I asked the vet today (because my husband thought she was getting fat) and was told she is "just right" so now I need to start reducing the percentage so she stays "just right".
> 
> I guess that's a long way round of saying the recommended amounts don't suit every dog. Amber is approx. 14.5"/15" and today weighed in at 8.750kg. At her 6 month check she was 6.45kg


Thanks that's really helpful. People comment too on Rufus being slim under all that fluff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextersmum

My Dexter is 10 months,is 15 inches tall and weighs 9.8kg. When he was around 6 months,he still felt skinny and my dad would make comments about how Dexter needed to fill out. I'd say he's perfect now. He's got a nice covering all over but you can still feel his ribs. He's not a greedy or hungry dog and sometimes getting him to eat is tricky.
You'll find the right amount of food for *your* dog


----------



## susanb

Gisgo is 7 months and just under 10kg. Last time he was at the vets we asked about his weight and they said that he is perfect, but that people might say he is thin, because generally speaking, people are more used to seeing overweight dogs and so they tend to think a "normal" dog is on the skinny side!!! Our vets is always happy for us to pop in to have him weighed and to give him a squeeze to see how he feels.


----------



## Turi

Saffi weighed 6.7kg last week at just under 6 months so yes, I'd say he's on the light side.


----------



## JoJo

Agree with everyone else .. he does sound a little bit light ... but many cockapoos are fussy eaters and on the slender side ... 

I update this section each month .. which shows Picnic growing from puppy to adult cockapoo .. and I think she is gaining weight and height in an average way .. so may be useful for other owners to see .. she has a slender build  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/13/growing-and-changing-cockapoo-puppy/


----------



## Anna

JoJo said:


> Agree with everyone else .. he does sound a little bit light ... but many cockapoos are fussy eaters and on the slender side ...
> 
> I update this section each month .. which shows Picnic growing from puppy to adult cockapoo .. and I think she is gaining weight and height in an average way .. so may be useful for other owners to see .. she has a slender build
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/13/growing-and-changing-cockapoo-puppy/


Thanks jojo,

He used to be a fussy eater but not anymore eats everything, loves vegetables etc. I'll take a look at your blog. 

We are going to take him to the vets next week for a check . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janev1000

JoJo said:


> I update this section each month .. which shows Picnic growing from puppy to adult cockapoo .. and I think she is gaining weight and height in an average way .. so may be useful for other owners to see .. she has a slender build


Picnic's coat is fascinating! Such a lovely and unusual mix of colours. I love the 8 month old pic - very cute!

Weighed Biscuit at the pet shop today - 10.5kg! - he is an official dumpling!! Perhaps his new name could be 'Dim Sum'! x


----------



## Anna

Janev1000 said:


> Picnic's coat is fascinating! Such a lovely and unusual mix of colours. I love the 8 month old pic - very cute!
> 
> Weighed Biscuit at the pet shop today - 10.5kg! - he is an official dumpling!! Perhaps his new name could be 'Dim Sum'! x


Ha ha love that name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jos

Anna said:


> Thanks jojo,
> 
> He used to be a fussy eater but not anymore eats everything, loves vegetables etc. I'll take a look at your blog.
> 
> We are going to take him to the vets next week for a check .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ted was a terribly fussy eater (still is, but better) and weighed a slender 7.5kg at 10months, he now 15months old, eats slightly better and weighs a good 10.5kg.

Bottom line - don't worry about him being underweight - but I'm sure the vet will put your mind at ease.


----------



## loobylou

Charlie is 6 months and weighs 5 kgs, he had his check up a couple of weeks ago and the vet weighed him but no negative comments. No concerns raised and he is full of energy.


----------



## jaimebpa1

I'm always worried about Olive's weight because she is a picky eater. She is 6 months and 5.5 kg. She is short though so it't not as bad as it sounds. Definitely skinny though! I have to be careful about what treats I feed her and what i add to her kibble because she'll go off of her food if she thinks she can get something better. I'm just hoping she'll put on some weight as she gets older.


----------



## Anna

Rufus has been to the vets today and weighs 9.2kg !!!! They said he is perfect 
I don't know how we got is so wrong weighing him at home! Also won't listen to the mother in law again! Lol 😄


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy

Glad you went to the vets and got him checked. Most vets let you just pop in and weigh them and a lot of the larger pet stores have scales too. Now you can stop worrying.


----------



## mairi1

Lol  ...I'm glad your mind is at ease now, I'm sure you knew deep down in yourself that he was fine...mums know best...not mum in laws!!


----------



## Anna

Jedicrazy said:


> Glad you went to the vets and got him checked. Most vets let you just pop in and weigh them and a lot of the larger pet stores have scales too. Now you can stop worrying.


thanks Claire, our vets are very good and are happy to weigh him anytime so I think we will just do that, much easier than trying to do it ourselves !


----------



## Anna

mairi1 said:


> Lol  ...I'm glad your mind is at ease now, I'm sure you knew deep down in yourself that he was fine...mums know best...not mum in laws!!


Thanks Mairi, ha ha i do love my Mother in law but as I said before her dogs are always overweight shes a bit of a feeder. Whenever Rufus comes back from her house I think he god how many treats must he have had !


----------

